# math problem.



## lundbhaiz (May 31, 2012)




----------



## JamesW (May 31, 2012)

42.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (May 31, 2012)

Close James, but not quite.  43!


----------



## lundbhaiz (May 31, 2012)

hi. sorry the photo does not come on this page. i posted photo which is funny. but i see english people make fun of me. so sorry to distrub my apologises. have a good day


----------



## Atroxell (May 31, 2012)

lund--

No one is making fun of you. The answers are a humourous reference to a book and movie called "Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy", in which the answer to the question of the " Meaning of Life, the Universe and Everything" was "42". 

It is a common thing for us (english speakers) to answer "42" when an unanswerable question is posed. Or, in your case, the question was unclear. It was not directed at you. It was a pun at the failure of the site to post your image.

I am sure no offense was intended.

Please try again. We all enjoy a good chuckle, especially this late in the week.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (May 31, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/79715976@N07/7306841928/in/photostream/lightbox

made me chuckle


----------



## JamesW (May 31, 2012)

lundbhaiz said:


> hi. sorry the photo does not come on this page. i posted photo which is funny. but i see english people make fun of me. so sorry to distrub my apologises. have a good day


 
Sorry mate, no offence was meant.


----------



## xenou (May 31, 2012)

And you can google it:

_The Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything_

Google spits out the answer using its calculator (and of course many, many links as well).


----------



## diddi (May 31, 2012)

wheres the picture?

was it deleted to make room for a hyperspace freeway or something?


----------



## Michael M (Jun 1, 2012)

I think the squiggly bits got in the way....


----------



## JamesW (Jun 1, 2012)

diddi said:


> wheres the picture?
> 
> Was it deleted to make room for a hyperspace freeway or something?


 
lol


----------

